# When to spay/neuter? and cryptorchid neuter?



## littlemisslacie (May 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

So we took Reese to the vet today just to get a general check up today. We wanted to make sure he was in perfect condition! They also let us know that we were right about Reese--he IS a boy. They said so far only one testicle has dropped, and are still waiting for the right one. 

I work at a cat clinic and I know with cats this sometimes happens and we call it a Cryptorchid Neuter. Can this happen with a rabbit? Where the would have to go in like a spay surgery to find the other one? Are there more risks with this surgery? And has anyone else experienced this? He was born March 22nd, so hes about 9 weeks. 

Also which we thought was extremely nice, becauseReese is going to need another pre surgical check up before his Neuter, the vet didn't charge us for todays appt  

So my other question is when has everyone spayed and neutered there buns? We know its between 5-6 months, but is it better to wait till 6 or possibly 7? or should you get it done sooner as opposed to later? Any experiences to share? 

Thanks in advance!!
Lyss, Lacie& Reese.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 29, 2009)

Yes, it can happen, but it's pretty rare. A cryptorchid neuter is more invasive and this has a greater chance of complications. He's still quite young, so the other one will probably drop still. Also, bunnies sometimes pull them back up into the body cavity when scared. The sooner you get them neutered the better. We had Benjamin neutered almost immediately after we got him, probably at 7-8 months old. Tony was neutered around a year of age, because that's when the rescue got him in. I don't think sooner or later has a big deal, but usually the behavior is difficult to deal with, like humping and spraying and stuff.


----------



## bunniekrissy (May 29, 2009)

With boys you can neuter them safely at 4 months. With girls, 5 months is usually adequate. Vets may prefer to wait until 6 months for either sex, but personally I'd avoid dealing with undesirable behavior by spaying/neutering early as long as vet thinks bun is mature enough. The animal shelter I have volunteered at spays/neuters buns as early as possible (probably 3.5-4 months)with no problems.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 29, 2009)

Dunkin is 9 months old and he was just neutered this month. We waited and waited for his testicles to drop. Eventually we thought he was just really sucking them up because he very much dislikes being held. Finally decided to go ahead with the neuter, found out his testicles were reversed (in instead of out of the body). So he had a cryptorchid neuter.

It is more invasive, thus riskier, but he has healed beautifully and we didn't have any problems. I should mention the vet I used does MANY rabbit neuters and spays each month since two rabbit rescues use her. This wasn't her first time doing a cryptorchid neuter either.


----------



## hartleybun (May 30, 2009)

so hartleybun isnt the only cryptorchid bunny in the world! i have a very bunny savvy vet - they're his speciality and he lectures in their care to students. last february i left hartleybun with him for a routine neuter. later that day i get a phone call to say that all went well but that ian wanted to see me before i took lord bun home. turned out that hartleybun was cryptorchid - ian had even taken pics to show me and his students:rollseyes

the fame hasnt gone to hartleybun's head although all the staff wanted to meet him as they had never seen a cryptorchid bunny. he was nearly 7 months when he was neutered - being a former showbun he was intact when i got him. roxy had recently lost her husbun, hartley, and was pining.

roxy and hartleybun send their love to reese

donna


----------



## ra7751 (May 30, 2009)

Hi,

Actually it's not as rare as we might think. One of my volunteer vets has had two of them in recent weeks...and they involved domestic rabbits from some of my wildlife people. We have also had a hemaphrodite (if you search archives for some of my posts....you will meet Scoots). She was genetically female but also had small misformed male genitals. She had so many health issues we decided not to attempt to spay/neuter (speuter?) knowing she would probably have a shortened life due to hormonal issues.....and she did. We have also seen a male with a pair of testicles that dropped...but had a smaller third that did not. Took a while for the rescue he was in to find out how the female he was with kept getting pregnant. So it is not so rare you have to neuter....and spay....a male. If this condition is presented, a full neuter should be performed since the offending testicle(s) can lead to additional health issues.

We have done many spays/neuters. The boys are usually neutered as soon as the testicles descend....in most cases around three months old. Generally spays should be done no earlier than six months but this appears much more related to the lack of knowledge we have had regarding rabbits in the past. Thisis a combination of lack of experience from the vets as far as anesthesia (I have successfully sedated rabbits that weighed less than two ounces) as well as sugical techniques and post-op pain management. But most vets prefer at least six months old to spay.

Randy


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard of hermaphroditic buns before too. One did have a speuter as she had ovotestes that were connected to malformed uterine horns, and the testes did "drop." Strange things can happen with bunnies.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jun 11, 2009)

Zeus was cryptorchid too!
Poor thing...for three or four months I was calling him, "My little girl" and Zosia....the vet had made two incisions. The first thinking he was doing a spay.then whoops! both of zoo's testicles were up there!
But he healed beautifully and a=have never had an issue.


----------

